# Diva...Stacked...5 Months Old



## telsmith1 (Sep 11, 2006)

Here are some pictures of Diva stacked working with her trainer tonight. She is entered into her first AKC show on July 5 and 6 in Monroe, MI and her first UKC show July 26 and 27 in Ann Arbor, MI. Please give me any feedback!


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

What a cutie! has my vote!


----------



## allux00 (Mar 2, 2008)

She's gorgeous and has such a nice feminine shape!


----------



## telsmith1 (Sep 11, 2006)

Any show people? Tell me what you think! PG, Tahnee, Delmarva, Vern, Arcane??


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

Sorry, Becky-not sure how I missed this!

She doesn't look too bad-not ready to go out and win, but most of my puppies are not either at that age. Creed is just 6 months old in my avatar but he definitely takes after his daddy's side of the pedigree, not mine!

As far as Diva goes, she looks like she will have potential. She is still immature-at her age, they can look like Creed, still fluffy and cute but pulled together, or they can look gawky and unfinished. Mine are generally the latter and it looks like Diva tends that way. Diva actually looks better than Hilton did at that age, though! 

She looks to be a little high in the rear and the hock right now, and that is also age-appropriate  Her neck looks good but to show it off to her best advantage while stacking, her neck should be up and not out (again, pretty typical for a puppy and a new handler!) 

Don't forget to teach her to bait-it is fun for them, keeps them interested and often they look better baited than stacked.

HOWEVER, given the age of the puppy AND the handler-I think she looks good! She may be a slow maturer-you should still get her out and about, and at this age, they change almost on a daily basis, so you never know what they will look like at a show!

Creed was beautiful as a puppy, extremely awkward as a teenage and finally began to come into his own around 2-and he is still maturing at almost 3.

Take her out, have fun with her and learn! And you may pick up a few ribbons along the way


----------



## MaddieMagoo (Aug 14, 2007)

She looks pretty good. But I think you're better off with the advice Linda gave you. I think she is right about not ready to show quite yet. But like she said, go out and have fun with her and learn from her too! Good Luck!!


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Is that a baby Diva in your avatar?


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

I am pretty sure it is Diva in her avatar-I looked either on her webpage or in her gallery and saw it.

She's a cutie


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

And Becky, I should say that your daughter is darling and is doing a very nice job stacking what I am sure can be a wiggly 5 month old!


----------



## historicprim (Nov 24, 2007)

I'm sitting here thinking to myself that she could be a twin to my daughters girl Skyy V. Skyy has a bit more coat and feathering, but other than that they sure look alike. As others have said, she needs to mature.


quote=telsmith1;510912]Here are some pictures of Diva stacked working with her trainer tonight. She is entered into her first AKC show on July 5 and 6 in Monroe, MI and her first UKC show July 26 and 27 in Ann Arbor, MI. Please give me any feedback!


























[/quote]


----------



## telsmith1 (Sep 11, 2006)

Ljilly28 said:


> Is that a baby Diva in your avatar?


Thanks guys! Yes, that is Diva at 7 weeks old in my avatar 

We are going to show to get the experience, it will not hurt!


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

My advice is have fun and let her learn that showing is FUN at this age. She's a beautiful pupper. She will grow up soon enough.


----------



## telsmith1 (Sep 11, 2006)

AquaClaraCanines said:


> My advice is have fun and let her learn that showing is FUN at this age. She's a beautiful pupper. She will grow up soon enough.


Thanks ACC, we will have fun! We are trying not to make it to much training for her at this point and she is doing well with little training.


----------



## arcane (Sep 18, 2007)

Hi sorry just saw this thread as well. I think she looks pretty balanced, as Linda mentioned a bit immature and leggy at this point, but hey she is 5 mos old! I agree make it fun! and the show experience sure can't hurt! Looking forward to hearing how she does GOOD LUCK!!!!


----------

